

RevoScaleR: R stats gets Hadoop Integration - yarapavan
http://www.revolutionanalytics.com/news-events/news-room/2010/revolution-analytics-brings-big-data-analysis-to-R.php

======
yarapavan
In news: <http://news.cnet.com/8301-13846_3-20012446-62.html>

